# Cage Delima



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

Well, my two new ratty adoptions will be arriving sometime next week and I'm really excited. During QT I have a cage suitable for 2 rats for them to live in. Right now, Bert is in the top part divided off of my homemade cage, suitable for 5 rats. Odin and Bastian are on the bottom and it opens up for Odin and Bastian to run on the table when I'm home while Bert watches (don't worry he usually goes on my shoulder and we have ratty fun time other places too)/

But what I'm wondering is what to do AFTER QT. I know I could put Bastian and Odin in the two rat cage, but they are large boys and seem to like their horizontal space, that cage is more verticle. The OTHER option is to keep the new boys in that cage during intros and HOPEFULLY be able to buy a ferret nation for my ferrets making the current ferret cage availabe. Bert, Hobbes and Morgan would be in the homemade cage, Odin and Bastian would be in the ferret cage which houses 6 or 7 rats last I checked...

Which sounds like the better option? I'm also tempted to buy two ferret nations but not sure I have that kind of money, even with my $50 gift card from work.


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

If it were me, I'd get the FN for the ferrets, then you'll have oodles of space to play with for introductions... then get a second FN later, when you've replenished your funds


----------



## CrazyRattieMommie (May 23, 2007)

I agree with Donna, Getting the FN for your ferrets marks room for good long interductions.


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

Yeah, now the problem is finding out where to put these three large cages ^^;; I'm also not sure if I want to keep the tunnel part on the ferret cage if it's a rat. You see, Odin and Bastian have to stay seperate because Odin bites Bert with every intro attempt and I really can't neuter Odin and hate to put him through any stress cause of his health. So I was thinking of housing Odin and Bastian in the ferret cage. It has larger bar spaceing too so I'm unsure if Bert or Hobbes (who is suppose to be tiny as well) could squeeze through it or not. To me it's better to be safer than sorry and just stick my two handers in there even though it is better for more rats... I think my current cage utilises space better anyway.

http://www.ferret.com/itemdy00.asp?T1=650767+003&Category=Ferret Cages&subCategory=Super Pet Cages
the current ferret cage

So do you think the tunnels will be great fun for the rats or do you think I should plan to cover them up and remove the tunnels. I put a tunnel in their current cage and they kind of just kicked it around >_> Odin and Bastian aren't climbers at all.

Just wish I could afford two ferret nations right off the bat cause it would be SOOO much easier to seperate the two ratty colonies and have more room in the apartment.


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

I'd keep the tunnels, if you can.

I don't have a ferret nation (yet!) but I'm sure you can separate them so you have two levels? That way you could have Odin and Bastian in one half, and the other rats in the other half, maybe?


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

DonnaK said:
 

> I'd keep the tunnels, if you can.
> 
> I don't have a ferret nation (yet!) but I'm sure you can separate them so you have two levels? That way you could have Odin and Bastian in one half, and the other rats in the other half, maybe?


Yep! The ramp between the levels locks to the top of the first level (floor of the second) and separates the two nicely.


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

Yeah I know it seperates, that why I want one for the ferrets and for the rats.

Awww Odin and Bastian are asleep on their igloo on top of one another D: They are LARGE boys too so they are kind of spilling off of it. It's so cute.


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Poppyseed said:


> Awww Odin and Bastian are asleep on their igloo on top of one another D: They are LARGE boys too so they are kind of spilling off of it. It's so cute.


That is too cute


----------

